# WAGO-WebVisu-App (e!COCKPIT)



## Lex (21 Januar 2017)

Hallo alle zusammen,

wollte mich bei euch mal schlau machen ob es an mir liegt oder ob die "WAGO-WebVisu-App" nicht für die e!COCKPIT Version kompatibel ist? Da bei mir die Verbindung zwar aufgebaut wird, jedoch nur ein dunkel grauer (fast Schwarzer) Kasten zu sehen ist.
Verwende die CPU 750-8204 FW02.05.23 (08).
Hoffe mir kann da jemand weiter helfen.


Gruß Lex


----------



## Eppich (22 Januar 2017)

Hallo Lex. 

Soweit ich das weiß ist die App für C2.3 Visus auf Javabasis. Soll halt Java umrechnen. 
Bei E!Cockpit hast Du eine html5 Webseite. Somit keine App notwendig. 
Die Seite ist direkt im Webbrowser aufrufbar. 

Gruß Eppich 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lex (22 Januar 2017)

Vielen Dank Eppich! 
Soweit wusste ich es auch, wollte nur sichergehen und hoffte das sich sogar der Wago Support zu Wort melden würde. Eventuell ist eine neue App in Entwicklung, da es oft komfortabler mit einer App ist als per Webbrowser. Mir ging es hauptsächlich um die Auflösung wenn ich das ganze per Handy aufrufe. Möchte ungern von links nach rechts swipen, sondern wie auf fast jeder anderen modernen Homepage komfortabel die Homepage mit einem Smartphone bedienen.


----------



## Eppich (22 Januar 2017)

Hey Lex 

Du kannst im E!Cockpit mehrere Webseiten anlegen, die man einzeln aufrufen kann. 
Dort könntest Du eine für die Bedienung per Smartphone anlegen. 
Somit entfällt das swipen. 
Für die normale Bedienung kannst Du eine andere Visu anlegen, die eine andere Auflösung hat. 

Gruß Eppich 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Otwin (23 Januar 2017)

Eppich schrieb:


> Hey Lex
> 
> Du kannst im E!Cockpit mehrere Webseiten anlegen, die man einzeln aufrufen kann.
> 
> Gruß Eppich


Hi,

kannst du mir mal kurz einen Tipp geben, wie ich auf die zweite Visu zugreifen kann?
Ich kann doch nur eine Startseite festlegen, oder?

Gruß
Otwin


----------



## Lex (24 Januar 2017)

Die Startseite deiner Visu lautet Standardmäßig "Visualization". Dieser Name darf auch nicht verändert werde, da e!COCKPIT die Startseite nicht mehr finden könnte und einen Fehler ausgeben würde. 
Eine weitere Seite erstellst du indem du im linken Reiter Rechtsklick auf deine Application (Zahnrad als Symbol) klickst und "Visualisierung" auswählst. Jetzt kannst du einen beliebigen Namen dieser Visualisierungsseite geben. 

Wenn du nun z.B. ein Button, Icon oder was auch immer als Betätigungsfläche, auf beiden Visualisierungsseiten erstellst, kannst du zwischen beiden Seiten (wenn diese Richtig Konfiguriert sind) hin und her Swappen. Die Konfiguration dazu findest du im Angehängtem Bild.

Als Beispiel ist bei mir das "Weiße Haus (Icon)", dass als Button fungiert, genommen worden. Hierzu kannst du auch bestimmen ob der Eingabebefehl per Mausklick, Mausdruck nach unten usw.... reagiert. Bei mir ist es indem Fall "onMouseDown".



Auf der anderen Visualisierungsseite Verknüpfst du gerade die entsprechend andere Visualisierungsseite. Nun kannst du im Online Modus hin und her Swappen.

Hoffe du kommst mit der Kurzen Beschreibung und dem einem Bild zurecht.

Gruß Lex


----------



## Otwin (24 Januar 2017)

Hi Lex,
wie ich zwischen 2 Seiten wechsle ist schon klar,
aber wie kann ich von 2 Verschiedenen Geräten 2 verschiedene Startseiten aufrufen?
Oder rufst du immer die gleiche Startseite auf und wählst dann dort zwischen Desktop und Mobile?

Mein Gedanke war ja am Desktop zB http://SPS-IP/Visu.htm
und am Handy  http://SPS-IP/VisuMobile.htm
aufzurufen und dann gleich in der passenden Auflösung zu sein.


Gruß
Otwin


----------



## Lex (24 Januar 2017)

Ja genau wähle auf der Startseite aus welche Auflösung ich möchte.  Wenn es andere Möglichkeiten gibt währe ich auch sehr dankbar für Lösungsvorschläge.

[EDIT]

Bin fündig geworden habe es jedoch noch nicht ausgetestet.....

http://store.codesys.com/responsive-design-example.html

[EDIT]


----------



## ralf125 (7 September 2020)

Hallo, gibt es eine Möglichkeit  wie ich den Schieberegler über die Webvisu App unter android  festhalten  und schieben kann?
Aktuell kann ich den Schieber  nur durch tippen bewegen.
Vielen Dank  im voraus!


----------

